# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Junies, Junies, Junies,,,,,,,

## MartinS

Time has flown by, and it's already time to pack a bag and head south to St. Barts...... I've heard from a few Junies that will be heading down. 

We are doing the mid-trip villa swap and the second week me and the girls will be villa Basses, sorry for the spelling if not correct.... Anyway, ,, 

Our trip, May 27 to June 10... ..Gathering will be June Sunday June 4th...... 5:30 to *last man standing*,,,

----------


## didier

I am in the states from jun 1 to jun 12.............y'all have fun now!

----------


## phil62

Amy and I will be there. Let us know if you think you're going to need anything. We missed the cheese whiz last year so we're really looking forward to that.

Phil

----------


## cec1

I'll be there!  Thanks for the invite!

----------


## MartinS

_I am in the states from jun 1 to jun 12..


We will miss you much !_

----------


## elgreaux

I will be absent, Rosemond will be there, I'll give him the info... sounds like you always have a great time!

----------


## txgirl

Lance and I head back on the 3rd but let's definitely plan dinner together before we leave.

----------


## MIke R

Keep in mind Mr "Last Man Standing" party host parties with me all summer long  and is fast asleep by 9 o'clock EVERY night while the rest of us finish the pub crawl ...... :Wink-slap: 

so bring a box of No Doz for him instead of rhum or wine .......

----------


## bto

MARTIN!!!  Its great to see your face and that you're headed back in June...sorry we won't be joining the juries, but have a great trip and hello to Lisa and Alijax!

----------


## Blooming Magnolia

Hi  Martin and all,  Charles and I arrive on May 25  We will be there with our daughter Courtney and her husband Trey.  Looking forward to seeing you   Betty

----------


## DavidB

Bonnie and I will arrive June 16 and stay thru August 1.  So excited, in the next 10 months we'll be on island for almost 6!!!  Looking forward to being back!!

----------


## Toni

Gary and I will be there. Looking forward to seeing everyone!

----------


## Rosita

> Bonnie and I will arrive June 16 and stay thru August 1.  So excited, in the next 10 months we'll be on island for almost 6!!!  Looking forward to being back!!



welcome back home David  :thumb up:

----------


## GyllenbågaCaroline

This is great to see.

----------


## didier

DDA will be there!  and will be the last man standing.................

----------


## Eve

Jealous!!!

----------


## MartinS

I have looked for Charles at the coffee spot in the morning,, no luck.....

----------


## Toni

I'll be right there and I'll help you look for him... :cool:

----------


## ashland

That's a shocker!  That bar is his favorite place on the island.

----------


## jeffk0819

If there is room for three more we are in, Suzanne, Jeff and Sean.  Let us know what we can bring (anything not homemade that is...)

----------


## MartinS

You are most welcome Jeff,,, just bring your clan and a bottle to share.

----------


## MartinS

Location is Villa LeBasses,,, in Lorient , across from La Pitet Columb(?) , the bakery. 

I believe the trouble making party planners are ordering pizza from the new Pizza Hut next to Oasis. 

Stop in for a cocktail or stay for the after dark skeet shoot featuring the girls from Le Ti.... 

Parking is is provided on neighboring side streets, the service door will be open to gain access.... There may be a balloon or two to mark the door....

----------


## phil62

Martin and his harem at the "Junie" party. I told him to just let me know if he needed any help.

----------


## cec1

A great party!  Many friends . . . beautiful sunset . . . surfers having fun in front of the Villa . . . lots of good food . . . and bountiful beverages!  Thank you Martin, Lisa, and Alijax!

----------


## KevinS

Class Photo from Martin's party:

----------


## cec1

Thanks for posting, Kevin . . . a gregarious, happy group -- with great hosting by Lisa, Martin, & Alisa -- made a fun gathering.

----------


## MIke R

I'm glad you guys are getting Martin in shape and ready for his summer on the Cape ..where almost every night is a party of some sort........we much  prefer  him up and awake

----------


## tim

Great looking group!

----------


## amyb

Incredible good times when forum folks gather.  Great hosts in a perfect villa for a party.  Merci again....

----------

